# Z31 wire tuck advice needed



## 200sxhawn (Feb 3, 2014)

I have bought a 88 non turbo 300zx and going to convert it to a turbo car and really want to do a engine bay wire tuck. Anyone know of any links at all. Thank you my nissan family ha


----------

